# PHPBB Critical Error



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

I have phpbb 2.0 and I am getting an error when trying to access my forum:

phpBB : Critical Error 

Error creating new session

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'phpbb_sessions.MYI' (errno: 145)

INSERT INTO phpbb_sessions (session_id, session_user_id, session_start, session_time, session_ip, session_page, session_logged_in, session_admin) VALUES ('e8cf47369c89d0d8f10062f1785be7f1', -1, 1258857586, 1258857586, '44f0b279', 0, 0, 0)

Line : 189
File : sessions.php 

~~

This happened a few months ago and somehow I used phpmyadmin i think to fix the tables but I don't see that in my directory. i forgot how to fix this error!


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

try repairing the table `phpbb_sessions`

execute:
REPAIR TABLE `phpbb_sessions`


----------



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

my site is hosted on yahoo. i did figure out how to get to phpmyadmin but i get the same error after i try to logon
www.jalr.org/bb/navigation.php

the last time, i was able to get in and do the repair tables but this time i can't
where else can i enter this information?


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

you can run the command in a PHP file,



> <?php
> 
> mysql_connect("<host>","<username>","<password>");
> mysql_select_db("<databasename>");
> ...


----------



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

sijet said:


> you can run the command in a PHP file,


where do i run a command?

go to my board,
forum.jalr.org
i go to the phpadmin at
www.jalr.org/bb/navigation.php and it shows the logon screen but i put in my info and the error comes up


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

1) open notepad.exe copy, paste and edit the code, save as *temp.php*



> <?php
> 
> mysql_connect("<host>","<username>","<password>");
> mysql_select_db("<databasename>");
> ...


2) Upload *temp.php* to your host htdocs folder using your FTP Client

3. Open your browser and enter your url pointing to temp.php script (e.g. http://www.myexamplehost.com/temp.php )


----------



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

sijet said:


> 1) open notepad.exe copy, paste and edit the code, save as *temp.php*
> 
> 2) Upload *temp.php* to your host htdocs folder using your FTP Client
> 
> 3. Open your browser and enter your url pointing to temp.php script (e.g. http://www.myexamplehost.com/temp.php )


well, it didn't work or i didn't do it right. probably didn't do it right!

i got the php file but i don't have a htdocs folder in my bb directory
and stupid question, am i supposed to fill in the username and password?


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

yes you need to edit the host, username, password and databasename, depends on your host,

heres an example:


> mysql_connect("localhost","username","password");
> mysql_select_db("databasename");


go to phpbb root directory, open your config.php and you should see your credentials there,

also just upload temp.php after you edit to any directory you know,


----------



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

sijet said:


> yes you need to edit the host, username, password and databasename, depends on your host,
> 
> heres an example:
> 
> ...


that worked. but why? this is the second time my board has crashed.


----------

